# Breakin time



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

How many miles do you guys suggest for breakin time? Also, I hear some people say to keep the rpms down until its broke in and some people say to drive it like I'm gonna drive it. Meaning if I'm gonna use it for racing, then race it for the breakin and if I'm gonna grandma it around the neighborhood then do that to break in the motor. I hear this argument about everything with a motor. I'm a firm believer of the drive it like I'm gonna drive it theory, at least with my dirtbikes and motorcycle. I've broken in a few motors like that and have never had any problems. What do you guys think.


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

*after 1000 miles*

i took it fairly easy on mine untill about 1000 miles then i let her have at all rpms in every gear including 6th (if you hear what im saying).
I just wanted to make sure all the seals were good and everything stayed in place b4 i really got on it. This is the best engine gm has ever produced it is very strong and can take the abuse with a smile. You will notice the car will come alive (especially exhaust tones) around 2500-3000 miles. It starts to pick up some power and it sounds very nice also.

How long have you had yours and how much did u pay ? 
I have to buy another 1 bcus i got hit this weekend and needed to find out if the $$ hadgone up or down since the stop of production. any info on your purchase would be helpful and appreciated!
Thanks, Dridgrunner


----------



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

I got it a couple months ago and got it pretty cheap because my dad is retired from GM and I can get the employee discount. Mine was stickered at just under $33,700 and got it for $27,000. But I also traded in a paid off car so that helped a little too.

Sorry to hear about your ride. That sucks bad. I read your post earlier.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

"break in" . seperate words. sorry, had to say. lol. just kidding.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

On the drive home I did 65-85 mph for about an hour... I never did baby it too much. I don't burn any oil and have no problems. I've heard that a good break in by giving the engine a good run helps seat the rings better...


----------

